# Best paint for stick burner



## jcam222 (Jan 20, 2022)

I have a local guy doing some work on my Lang 84D. He’s doing a little metal fab work to repair some missing metal on the diverter plat on the firebox end. About a 1/4 -1/2” gap. Pretty common for an older unit. Inside will be steam cleaned and racks as well. Outside is being completely blasted including the trailer and then repainted.  I am really struggling with setting on on the paint to be used. He was recommending POR15 high temp heat resistant paint. On that someone said the following “You should read up on POR 15 first. It is designed as an engine paint. It may be fine but it is a urethane and can’t be painted over. It is reported to have a different expansion coefficient than steel which can lead to cracking when hot and leaving voids under the paint to rust. Because the firebox gets so hot, the paint may still burn causing it to crack. Then you may have limited options to maintain it.” I need to settle in on a good paint as he will be to that stage soon. I’m also debating flat vs semi gloss despite the fact Lang stock paint is flat. Seems to me semi gloss may be easier to clean. Lastly I’d like to do the trailer and cooker with same paint if possible. Any thoughts?


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 20, 2022)

Can you contact some of the custom builders and ask them what paint they use or recommend?  They have been painting them a while and probably know whats good and whats bad.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 21, 2022)

I went over the firebox of my SQ36 a couple of times with the high heat Rust-o-leum flat black, got it at HD. You'll wind up doing at least the firebox every year for maintenance Jeff. The stuff did a nice job with minimal prep, spray paint, DIY. RAY


----------



## zwiller (Jan 21, 2022)

Good info so far.   FIL was painting contractor and picked up lots from him but that main thing is quite simple, no paint is perfect.  Choice is all a matter of tradeoffs.  Durability, color, cost, ease of application, etc.  Great idea for the prep.  POS stuff looks good but pricey.  Curious what Lang uses.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 21, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> high heat Rust-o-leum flat black,


When I had my offset , I used the same as Ray . 
Used a sanding sponge to touch up rust as needed . 

I agree on the engine paint . Just my opinion though .


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 21, 2022)

Jeff, so a search on Carboline products. They make a bunch of specialty coatings for these types of applications. I'v heard their products are all top notch. Have not used any but read that here from another forum member. I did read up on some of their stuff they had listed on their web page and it sounded like they have about everything under the sun available.

Robert


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 21, 2022)

As a Lang owner I would call them direct and ask what they use originally. I think they would gladly divulge info or recommendations.


----------



## Dantij (Jan 22, 2022)

This is what Lang uses.  They gave me a can when my smoker was delivered.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 22, 2022)

Dantij said:


> This is what Lang uses.  They gave me a can when my smoker was delivered.


Thanks, I may go with that. Wonder if they paint the trailer with that too?


----------



## Alphonse (Jan 27, 2022)

Dantij said:


> This is what Lang uses.  They gave me a can when my smoker was delivered.


That's what LSG uses as well.  It is quite soft until heat cured.  I would not use it on the trailer.


----------

